# Romney's 2005 budget



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Romney's budget for 2005 should be available today on www.mass.gov

Maybe there may be some money for public safety :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Vino5SJ (Dec 25, 2002)

shawnr76 said:


> Romney's budget for 2005 should be available today on www.mass.gov
> 
> Maybe there may be some money for public safety :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


FINALLY!!! Funding for 2, thats right, 2 STATE POLICE CLASSES!!!!!!! But lets see if it passes


----------



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

Did Anyone notice in "Sheriffs" Suffolk County was left out? Whats with that?


----------



## ecpd402 (Sep 18, 2002)

Im not holding my breath on the state police classes


----------



## dh18 (Mar 4, 2003)

suffolk may not be state funded?


----------



## q5_po (Aug 23, 2002)

I read $11 million under new SP clases. At $3.5 million a class, my math says that is enough $$$$ for 3 classes. :shock:

http://budget.mass.gov/budget/budrec05/acct/h81000515.htm


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

As far as I know, Suffolk is not state funded. They are still their own entity, and some how funded through funds from Boston, Chelsea, and other Suffolk County communities, as well as "County Funds".


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

Remember, the 77th RTT was in the initial drafts of the FY04 budget, and we all know what happened to that. 

On the bright side, they can't put it off forever... right?

-Mike


----------



## bjm (Jan 4, 2003)

Wow, that is great, a possible two classes. Now I need only about 10 more before I even have a chance.


----------



## PANACHE (Jan 22, 2004)

Just think if Flynn gives the money to the locals he could put the laid off guys back to work and still double the number of cops by hiring quality
local cops instead of hiring a bunch of overpaid road warriors with no place to go except tp some phony watershed detail at time and a half.

We all know the state police motto A GRAND A WEEK TO PLAY HIDE AND SEEK. Somebody should call Flynn and suggest this. Who neds anymore Troopers poaching in our cities or Towns.

AAAAAhhh Feel much better now. You guys should call your Union guys and make a stink..You do the Math


Takehome car gas tolls uniforms and those fancy boots???? :roll:


----------



## Cadet101 (Nov 6, 2002)

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> I guess we know how you scored on the exam.
> 
> "Panache" - that's French, right? I think I heard Richard Simmons use that word in a commercial once...


 :L: :L: :L: :L:


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I think "Panache" is a high-brow restaurant on Main Street in Cambridge, near Newtown Court...


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

PANACHE said:


> Just think if Flynn gives the money to the locals he could put the laid off guys back to work and still double the number of cops by hiring quality
> local cops instead of hiring a bunch of overpaid road warriors with no place to go except tp some phony watershed detail at time and a half.
> 
> We all know the state police motto A GRAND A WEEK TO PLAY HIDE AND SEEK. Somebody should call Flynn and suggest this. Who neds anymore Troopers poaching in our cities or Towns.
> ...


How's McDonalds treating ya, jerk?

Sorry you scored a 30 on the test; We can't all be Troopers.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Panache says" It's not the best gig in the world sweeping floors, but in 2 years I will move up to fry cook, 3 years I work the grill....then assistant manager and that's when the big bucks will start"


Way to go Padouche, follow your dream.


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

PANACHE said:


> Takehome car gas tolls uniforms and those fancy boots???? :roll:


Yup. Jealous??


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Actually, after mastering the grill, the next step is "swing shift manager", which provides a $.70 increase above the federal minimum wage, and the requirement to work all shifts and holidays...


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Can I get a refund for all the tolls I paid previous to getting a "pike pass"...it wasn't cheap traveling from Newton to Springfield...and how about gas and "wear-and-tear" on my pc when my cruiser was deadlined? Or the repairs I paid for out-of-pocket to keep my cruiser on the road because the state didn't pay the bill and the mechanics couldn't get parts....


----------



## DanB (May 25, 2003)

> Overall, my total budget for K-12 education grows by over $100 million. Higher education grows by over $70 million. I am also proposing a modest increase in local aid.


nice, hope that actually happens.


----------



## DPD77 (Feb 3, 2004)

FYI Suffolk County is about 80% funded by the state. The rest is from the cities and towns of Suffolk County. All contract negotions after being settled have to be approved by the OER. Even if the Sheriff approves it, it has to go before them before it can be approved. So if they feel your contract is too rich they can shoot it down. Also they only pay retro back one year and no more. Kind of sucks to be sitting without a contract f0r 2 or 3 years knowing all you can look forward to is one years retro. As for why it didn't appear in that budget I don't know but also Norfolk and Plymouth weren't there either.


----------



## msp2845 (Dec 13, 2003)

PANACHE must have pulled his lower lip over his head and swallowed...he has been awfully quiet.

If he does see this, he can feel free to come into SP Sturbridge and see all the great work that this barracks does...and I'll show him the great stuff that goes on throughout the other barracks as well. Then I'll let him follow me home and see if he can handle staying awake on a 100+ mile commute after the mid shift.

Some people just don't get it... :roll:


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

PANACHE=HOUSINGCOP OR HUNTER?


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

> Panache says" It's not the best gig in the world sweeping floors, but in 2 years I will move up to fry cook, 3 years I work the grill....then assistant manager and that's when the big bucks will start"


Shawn, you are not talking from experience , are you!!!
:L: :L: :mrgreen: 
Just kidding baby!!!


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

Panache=LOMAC's live in boy toy. WTF-jealousy will get you knowhere. Ever hear of the saying, "we're all on the same team???? :roll:


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

H50 said:


> > Panache says" It's not the best gig in the world sweeping floors, but in 2 years I will move up to fry cook, 3 years I work the grill....then assistant manager and that's when the big bucks will start"
> 
> 
> Shawn, you are not talking from experience , are you!!!
> ...


 :lol: LOL...Thank god no. I took that phrase from the movie Coming to America with Eddie Murphy. If you ever watch it...Louie Anderson is explaining the fast food business to Eddie Murphy. Funny movie, I highly recommend it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2004)

Hey Panache:

Why don't you give the French national salute(both arms extended straight up over the head) and go run and hide like the rest of your wine-drinking, surrender-monkey comrades. But, seriously, I do love those French Fries!

Guinness2429(not French)


----------

